# Steam Sale Feiertagsaktion 2014 - Dark Souls 2, Civilization: Beyond Earth und mehr



## Matthias Dammes (19. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Sale Feiertagsaktion 2014 - Dark Souls 2, Civilization: Beyond Earth und mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Sale Feiertagsaktion 2014 - Dark Souls 2, Civilization: Beyond Earth und mehr


----------



## Cityboy (19. Dezember 2014)

Dark Souls II, meins  ..give me frust, baby :p


----------



## lars9401 (19. Dezember 2014)

Wie steht es eigentlich mit den deutschen Untertiteln zu The Walking Dead 2 und The Wolf Among Us ??

Auf der Box im Laden steht es drauf, dass es deutsche Untertitel gibt. Bei Steam steht nichts dazu. Würde mir die beiden gerne kaufen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Dezember 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Wie steht es eigentlich mit den deutschen Untertiteln zu The Walking Dead 2 und The Wolf Among Us ??
> 
> Auf der Box im Laden steht es drauf, dass es deutsche Untertitel gibt. Bei Steam steht nichts dazu. Würde mir die beiden gerne kaufen.




Die Steamversionen sind wohl noch auf Englisch. Allerdings kann man sich Übersetzungen aus dem Internet laden:
Für The Wolf Among Us
Für The Walking Dead Season 2


----------



## lars9401 (19. Dezember 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Steamversionen sind wohl noch auf Englisch. Allerdings kann man sich Übersetzungen aus dem Internet laden:
> Für The Wolf Among Us
> Für The Walking Dead Season 2



Danke. Na dann auf gut Glück


----------



## Monalye (19. Dezember 2014)

Alle Titel auf meiner Wunschliste sind höchstens um 25 - 30 % verbilligt, grad das große Schnäppchen ist ja echt nicht dabei .  Blöd das Dying light auch erst im Jänner rauskommt, also nach dem Sale , das steht bei mir ganz oben 

Oh seh grad, die Ultimate Edition dafür wäre reduziert bis 2. Jänner... hm... 62 Euro, auch kein Deck


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Dezember 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Alle Titel auf meiner Wunschliste sind höchstens um 25 - 30 % verbilligt, grad das große Schnäppchen ist ja echt nicht dabei .  Blöd das Dying light auch erst im Jänner rauskommt, also nach dem Sale , das steht bei mir ganz oben
> 
> Oh seh grad, die Ultimate Edition dafür wäre reduziert bis 2. Jänner... hm... 62 Euro, auch kein Deck


Also, meine liebe Mona... Der Winter Sale hat gerade mal frisch angefangen. Üb dich noch ein wenig in Geduld, dann findest auch du ein gutes Schnäppchen. [emoji6]


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Dezember 2014)

Richtig, das geht noch bis zum 2.Januar, da ist noch viel Zeit


----------



## doomkeeper (20. Dezember 2014)

Ganz ehrlich ich fühle mich viele Jahre zurück-teleportiert beim aktuellen Design der Sales
Dieser endlose Loop und verschiedensten Bilder aller Spiele 

So fühlt es sich an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireball8 (20. Dezember 2014)

Hm, hab' den Start gestern abend verpast =/
Wehe ich habe jetzt 'nen Rabatt auf den Season pass zu DS2 verpasst


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2014)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Hm, hab' den Start gestern abend verpast =/
> Wehe ich habe jetzt 'nen Rabatt auf den Season pass zu DS2 verpasst



Das Dark Souls 2-Angebot von gestern gilt ja noch bis heute Abend.
Der Season-Pass ist dabei jedoch nicht reduziert.
Save 63% on DARK SOULS™ II on Steam


----------



## Batze (20. Dezember 2014)

Das beste was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ist

Save 30% on Assetto Corsa on Steam


Und als alter Rennspiel Hase und Ober Fan von Spielen wie Grand Prix Legends kann ich nur sagen, was besseres im Racing Game wird man auf lange Zeit nicht bekommen.
Man sollte sich aber unbedingt einer Community anschließen um echt tolle Events zu fahren, das macht dann echt Mega Fun.


----------



## Fireball8 (20. Dezember 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das Dark Souls 2-Angebot von gestern gilt ja noch bis heute Abend.
> Der Season-Pass ist dabei jedoch nicht reduziert.
> Save 63% on DARK SOULS™ II on Steam



Jup, das hatte ich ja schon überprüft. Das Spiel selber habe ich seit Release  Wollt halt irgendwie ungern 30€ für den Season pass ausgeben 
(Freu mich wie'n Schnitzel auf Bloodborne  )


----------



## Cityboy (21. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir am ersten Sale-Tag das Dark Souls 2 geholt und muss sagen das es doch schwieriger ist als ich es in den Lets´plays gesehn habe. Da meine Waffe zerbrochen ist, und ich nicht weiß wie ich nu kämpfen soll... weiß da einer Rat? Wieso gehen die Waffen so schnell kaput?
Ein schäpchen mit AC 4 mit 7 Euro hab ich mir auch gegönnt. Mal schauen wie es ist.
Desweiteren hoff ich auf Watchdogs und Divinity OS unter 20 Euro.


----------



## Fireball8 (21. Dezember 2014)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Hab mir am ersten Sale-Tag das Dark Souls 2 geholt und muss sagen das es doch schwieriger ist als ich es in den Lets´plays gesehn habe. Da meine Waffe zerbrochen ist, und ich nicht weiß wie ich nu kämpfen soll... weiß da einer Rat? Wieso gehen die Waffen so schnell kaput?
> Ein schäpchen mit AC 4 mit 7 Euro hab ich mir auch gegönnt. Mal schauen wie es ist.
> Desweiteren hoff ich auf Watchdogs und Divinity OS unter 20 Euro.



NIEMALS mit nur einer Waffe rumlaufen  Wenn du kein Reparaturpulver dabei hast, hilft wohl nur, dass du dich töten lässt oder du zum letzten Bonfire zurückkehrst, denn sobald du rastest bzw. wiederbelebt wirst, sind deine Waffen auch wieder repariert...doof gemacht im gegensatz zu Teil 1, aber man kann's ja nicht ändern.

Und bloß nicht aufgeben oder die Geduld verlieren: das Gefühl etwas großes geschafft zu haben ist es was Dark Souls ausmacht. Ich empfehle Dir aber vorher den ersten Teil zu spielen, falls nicht schon passiert. Der ist etwas besser wie ich und einige andere finden. Aber auch etwas schwieriger 


Ich bin mit mir am Hadern, ob ich mir Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel holen soll oder nicht...ist mir eigentlich immer noch zu teuer  Ansonsten ärgere ich mich gerade, dass ich bei der Emperor Edition von Rome II nicht zugeschlagen habe..


----------



## Chronik (26. Dezember 2014)

Weiß einer von euch ob (nochmal) This War of Mine, diese Feiertagsaktion 2014 - 2015 angeboten wird?

@Matthias Dammes: Du hat im Einleitungstext (der grüne) die Jahreszahlen verdreht bzw. flasch hingeschrieben.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Dezember 2014)

Chronik schrieb:


> @Matthias Dammes: Du hat im Einleitungstext (der grüne) die Jahreszahlen verdreht bzw. flasch hingeschrieben.



Ja, es soll natürlich 2014 und 2015 heißen. Danke.
Sollte jetzt stimmen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich warte immer noch auf ein schönes Angebot von Divinity: Original Sin. Hoffe das ist noch bei der Steamaktion bis zum 2. Januar dabei


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Dezember 2014)

Täusche ich mich oder gibt es heute keine Community-Wahl?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Dezember 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich oder gibt es heute keine Community-Wahl?



Also ich kann zwischen Audiosurf, Invisible Inc und Ancient Space wählen.


----------



## Vraate (27. Dezember 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich oder gibt es heute keine Community-Wahl?



Probier mal Steam neu zu starten, bei mir wurde zuerst auch keine Community-Wahl angezeigt. Nach einem Neustart von Steam ging es aber weider


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Dezember 2014)

Jupp. Mittlerweile hat man wieder eine Wahlmöglichkeit.


----------



## AwesomeGuy (28. Dezember 2014)

weis jemand ob es diesmal auch wieder ein nichtgenanntes Gratisspiel gibt? Letztes Jahr gabs Left 4 Dead 2 umsonst...


----------



## Holyangel (28. Dezember 2014)

Bei gamingdragons gibt es D: OS momentan für 14-17 Euro, je nachdem ob man steam will oder nicht... bin gespannt, ob valve da heute nachziehen kann!


----------



## springenderBusch (30. Dezember 2014)

Tomb Raider für 3,99 €. Da habe ich eben gerade  dann doch zugeschlagen. Wenn mir die Quicktime- und Gewaltorgie dann keinen Spaß macht sind ca. 4€ noch auszuhalten und wenn es wieder erwarten gefällt, war es ein Schnäppchen.
Man weiß ja nie.


----------



## AC3 (30. Dezember 2014)

aus tomb raider ist die luft raus. der titel ist seit legends zu einem 0815 casual  jump and run verkommen.
habe an der serie bis auf weiteres kein interesse mehr.
rätsel und herausforderungen sucht man seit legends vergebens.
durch legends und tomb raider 2013 bin ich durchgehüpft wie in keinem anderen spiel zuvor. so etwas einfaches und dämliches.
no way - das nächste tomb raider können sie sich in den a. stecken. zeitverschwendung².

ich schau mir die serie erst wieder nach einem entwickler-wechsel an. square enix hats einfach nicht drauf.
bei den steam sales wollte ich mir DIRT III zulegen aber GFWL hat es verhindert und außerdem gibt es zu viele DLCs für das spiel.
naja - so fliegt halt ein titel nach dem nächsten raus bei mir  

aber macht nichts. im moment spiele ich metroid prime (gamecube) und planetside 2 (HR 45) ... außerdem habe ich noch batman arkham city goty installiert und nicht durch.

dragon age inquisition hole ich mir bei unter 30€. mehr gebe ich für ein account gebundenes DRM spiel nämlich nicht aus.


----------



## BladeWND (30. Dezember 2014)

AC3 schrieb:


> aus tomb raider ist die luft raus. der titel ist seit legends zu einem 0815 casual  jump and run verkommen.
> habe an der serie bis auf weiteres kein interesse mehr.
> rätsel und herausforderungen sucht man seit legends vergebens.
> durch legends und tomb raider 2013 bin ich durchgehüpft wie in keinem anderen spiel zuvor. so etwas einfaches und dämliches.
> no way - das nächste tomb raider können sie sich in den a. stecken. zeitverschwendung².



Sorry ich sehe das aber ganz anders, klar ist ein kein Tomb Raider mehr, aber alle wollen doch immer was neues, ich spiele das Spiel gerade mit Begeisterung! Da geht es auch nicht nur mir so. Es ist wie ein Interaktiver Film nicht schwer nicht leicht, genau richtig.


----------



## Monalye (31. Dezember 2014)

Der Wintersale ist dieses Jahr irgendwie echt mittelmässig, die guten Spiele hab ich alle und die Spiele auf der Wunschliste, die ich echt gerne hätte, sind so geringfügig ermäßigt, das es ein Witz ist.

Vorhin hab' ich Steam geöffnet und ich musste echt "lachen", da ist unter den heutigen Angeboten "The Forrest", ein Spiel auf meiner Wunschliste, das ich seit Beginn an beobachte. Das Spiel kostet seit Beginn des Sales nur 10 Euro, heute ist es frei ein Tagesangebot, zur selben Ermäßigung.
Ich hab' das jetzt bis zuletzt beobachtet, die Spiele auf meiner Wunschliste werden wohl keine wirklichen Angebote mehr bekommen, mehr als 33 % schaffte es diesmal keines  Ich hatte auf die beiden Prototype-Teile gehofft, aber um die paar Cent billiger....

Deshalb hab ich mir gestern das Premium-Paket von EVE-Online gekauft, auch stark ermäßigt bis 2. Jänner. Ich bin seit 3 Jahren bei meinem Multigaming-Verein, wo die Leute das so gerne spielen, mein Vereinsleiter hat mir das Game mal bei einem Treffen mehrere Stunden lang vorgeführt... bisher konnte ich mich nie durchringen. Aber weil der Wintersale so mau ist, hab ich diesmal dieses Spiel mitgenommen, um mal wieder was mit dem Verein gemeinsam zu machen. Darauf freu ich mich schon, ich bin am 3. Jänner verabredet, wo man mit mir Schritt für Schritt den Account anlegt und alle wichtigen Schritte durchgeht, damit ich nichts übersehe 

Echt ein schlechter Sale, finde ich. Teils unfaire Angebote wie The Evil Within, wo Vollpreiszahler von vor einem Monat regelrecht ausgelacht wurden, ansonsten keine wirklichen Schnäppchen von guten Spielen, nur Ramsch 
Insgesamt hab ich mir 3 Games gegönnt, Plaque Inc, (sehr gelungen, darüber freu ich mich), Murdered (auch sehr spannend, gutes Spiel) und gestern EVE Online, damit kann ich endlich mal mit meinen Vereinskollegen wieder was gemeinsam machen. Das war es wohl mit dem diesjährigen Wintersale.


----------



## golani79 (31. Dezember 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Echt ein schlechter Sale, finde ich. Teils unfaire Angebote wie The Evil Within, wo Vollpreiszahler von vor einem Monat regelrecht ausgelacht wurden, ansonsten keine wirklichen Schnäppchen von guten Spielen, nur Ramsch



oO

Ich glaube, man hat mittlerweile einfach schon zu viele Titel - aber nur weil man selbst eben schon viele Titel hat, würde ich den Sale trotzdem nicht als Ramsch bezeichnen.
Da waren schon ettliche sehr gute Titel dabei.

Valve kann halt auch nix dafür, wenn man schon fast alles hat ^^


----------



## RalHe (2. Januar 2015)

Also total war II Emperor Edition empfinde ich schon als Schnäppchen ..
Für 13€ kann man das sicher nichts falsch machen nachdem die KI jetzt auch vernünftig  sein soll nach zig Patches.
An den Preis kommt noch nichtmal ein Key Shop dran..


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Januar 2015)

In wenigen Stunden ist der Sale beendet und ich hab diesmal wohl so wenig ausgegeben wie bisher in keinem großen Steam-Sale (Sommer/Weihnachten).
Bis auf Rise of Nations konnte ich mich zurückhalten und habe mich ständig an meinen noch großen Pile of Shame erinnert, den ich nicht noch weiter anwachsen lassen wollte.


----------



## springenderBusch (2. Januar 2015)

Also ich stelle fest Tomb Raider macht in Bezugnahme auf den Preis von 3,99€ wirklich Spaß.
Völlig anderes Spielprinzip als was ich sonst so spiele, ansehnliche Grafik, durchaus spannende Geschichte, ordentlich Abwechslung. Von dem her absolut ein feines Schnäppchen.
Hätte ich es zum Vollpreis geholt, wären die, mir persönlich, erscheinenden Negativpunkte aber irgendwann richtig sauer aufgestoßen.
Aber einem fast geschenkten, fast neuwertigen Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul und zuckt die "Mißstände" des Produkts einfach mit den Schultern weg.
Also für den Preis absolut empfehlenswert.

Ach so : Ein Gesundes Neues Jahr noch ALLEN !


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Januar 2015)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Also ich stelle fest Tomb Raider macht in Bezugnahme auf den Preis von 3,99€ wirklich Spaß.
> Völlig anderes Spielprinzip als was ich sonst so spiele, ansehnliche Grafik, durchaus spannende Geschichte, ordentlich Abwechslung. Von dem her absolut ein feines Schnäppchen.
> Hätte ich es zum Vollpreis geholt, wären die, mir persönlich, erscheinenden Negativpunkte aber irgendwann richtig sauer aufgestoßen.
> Aber einem fast geschenkten, fast neuwertigen Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul und zuckt die "Mißstände" des Produkts einfach mit den Schultern weg.
> ...



Der Ansatz des Spiels war ja auch absolut in Ordnung. Man hat leider einiges kaputt gemacht, dadurch, dass man teilweise zu große Gegnermassen auf den Spieler losgelassen hat und es zu viele Quick-Time-Events gab. Außerdem waren die Gräber zu klein und simpel. Daran sollte man beim Nachfolger arbeiten


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. Januar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> es zu viele Quick-Time-Events gab.



In den ersten 10-20 Minuten stimme ich dir zu. 
Danach hält es sich aber eigentlich in Grenzen.

Auch die Zahl der Gegner fand ich jetzt nicht so massiv, wie das einige immer Darstellen.
Tomb Raider hatte schon immer auch Ballerpassagen.
Wenn ich da nur an den ersten Level von Legend denke, wo ne ganze Horde vor dem ersten Tempel auf einen wartet.


----------



## lars9401 (2. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> In den ersten 10-20 Minuten stimme ich dir zu.
> Danach hält es sich aber eigentlich in Grenzen.
> 
> Auch die Zahl der Gegner fand ich jetzt nicht so massiv, wie das einige immer Darstellen.
> ...



Nichts gegen ein paar Ballerpassagen, aber die Mischung hat nicht gestimmt. In den Videos heult und stöhnt Lara ständig rum und im Spiel selber ballert man alles brutal über den Haufen.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Januar 2015)

ich fand tomb raider klasse.
mag sein, dass es fans der vorgänger wegen der cineastischen ausrichtung nicht gefällt, mir vermutlich gerade deswegen.


----------



## springenderBusch (3. Januar 2015)

So bin jetzt bei der Hälfte des Spiels : Barackenstadt. Und muß feststellen das es der mit weitem Abstand schlechteste Spielabschnitt ist. Sämtliche Kletterpassagen oder Geheimnissuche um einen rum sind nicht spielentscheidend sondern nur Staffage, komplett überflüssig. Man muß nur einmal eine Wand überwinden, ansonsten kann man am Boden des Dorfes langlatschen, zwei Scripts auslösen um sich wie in der CoD Reihe durch Gegnerhorden zu ballern. Einmal um den Feuerpfeil zum ersten mal zu benutzen und zum zweiten mal um eine Stellung an einem großen Durchgangstor zu halten.
Ego-Shooter Leveldesign der stumpfesten Art in einem Aktionabenteuer das größere Vorfahren hat.
Was für ein Schwachsinn.
Das Problem : Das Tor trennt nur die eine Hälfte der Stadt von der anderen. Also wahrscheinlich nochmal der selbe Scheiß.
Meine Laune und der Spielspaß sind gerade enorm Richtung Nullpunkt gesunken. Was haben die Entwickler gesoffen so einen grotesk schlechten Abschnitt zu integrieren.
Ich hoffe inständig das Spiel rappelt sich wieder, denn bisher war es durchaus spielenswert und hat mit seinen anderen Macken trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------

